# Strip club passengers are terrible



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I hate picking up at strip clubs. I only pick up there if it's slow or a surge >1.5. They do produce a higher proportion of long rides, but they are long, uncomfortable rides. 
Male passengers are the worst. They almost always degrade women. They talk about making it rain in the club but they don't make it rain in my car. They're usually wasted. 
If you're a female driver, don't pick up guys at strip clubs unless the surge is over 2.5 (make 'em pay). You know why guys go to strip clubs. Don't be afraid to kick them out for the slightest sexual harassment. 
As for female passengers, strippers aren't usually tippers, even on Lyft. Even if they do tip, who knows where the bills have been on her body. 
I rate all my strip club passengers 3 stars or less unless they tip. Maybe a 4 if they're respectful. 5 only for tippers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Under most circumstances, I would state that it is funny that the girls do not tip. Strippers tip cab drivers well, as rule. Often, though, the tip that a cab driver gets from a stripper depends on how much money she happens to have. If she is on the way from work, she is pretty good. Sometimes, if she is on the way to work, she has spent all of her money with the result that she barely has her cab fare. Funny, though, most of them will make it up to you the next time that they see you.

Since Uber tells its users not to tip, I am not surprised that even the strippers do not tip their UberX driver. If the subject does come up while I am driving an Uber user, I will mention that UberX drivers do appreciate a tip. I get away with this more on Uber Taxi than I do on UberX. On Uber Taxi, I can explain to the user that the tip is included on Uber Taxi, as he can set it to whatever he wants. I do stress to the user that the tip function applies only to Uber Taxi. I add that it does not apply to UberX, Uber Black or any other Uber,. If I am driving UberX, I must be a little more careful when discussing tips. There are too many people out here, these days, who are too easily offended and want to go boo-hoo-hooing to whatever about someone.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

At least the clubs here pay a reward when dropping off the customers


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> At least the clubs here pay a reward when dropping off the customers


What clubs pay? I always have riders asking what places to go.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> What clubs pay? I always have riders asking what places to go.


LOL you didn't see this thread huh?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/want-to-make-extra-money.35384/#post-463263

and theres a few others you usually just ask valet or the door people


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> LOL you didn't see this thread huh?
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/want-to-make-extra-money.35384/#post-463263
> 
> and theres a few others you usually just ask valet or the door people


Nope. Thanks! I am definitely going to make a point to ask and collect.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> I hate picking up at strip clubs. I only pick up there if it's slow or a surge >1.5. They do produce a higher proportion of long rides, but they are long, uncomfortable rides.
> Male passengers are the worst. They almost always degrade women. They talk about making it rain in the club but they don't make it rain in my car. They're usually wasted.
> If you're a female driver, don't pick up guys at strip clubs unless the surge is over 2.5 (make 'em pay). You know why guys go to strip clubs. Don't be afraid to kick them out for the slightest sexual harassment.
> As for female passengers, strippers aren't usually tippers, even on Lyft. Even if they do tip, who knows where the bills have been on her body.
> I rate all my strip club passengers 3 stars or less unless they tip. Maybe a 4 if they're respectful. 5 only for tippers.


 I always cancel if a strip club.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've only dropped off at strip clubs, never picked up. The guys have all been great passengers.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

My drop off and pickups have mostly been well behaved. Only had one problem. Taking a single male rider to a strip club who says "I only go there to get my rocks off. I wouldn't even need to go if I could work out a deal for a *******". Yes, the perv propositioned a male driver. I should have reported him.
But still, out of 20 drop offs/pickups, the rest were perfectly behaved..although tips are rare, but its hard to expect a tip from someone who just gave it all to a stripper.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> its hard to expect a tip from someone who just gave it all to a stripper.


..at least you do get paid the fare, on Uber. If you picked up at a strip joint at closing time, you had to make sure that the guy(s) had the fare. Back in the Zone Days, in Washington, we could ask for money up front. Half of these guys had given their last dollar to a girl in hopes that she was going home with him. _*NOT*_.

It was similar around DuPont Circle when the bars closed. You could take the guys from the gay joints; at least they had saved enough to pay for a cab. At the straight pickup joints, the guy had spent his last dollar buying a drink for some chick in hopes that she would go home with him. The question quickly became, "How did he plan to get her and him from pickup joint to where he lived?"


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I've never picked up from a strip club, but I have made a few drop offs there. I once had a guy at first going back to his hotel. He was staying at the Hay-Adams across the street from the White House. When we got there, he changed his mind and said he wanted to go look at some p****. I took him to Archibald's 2 blocks north. He was actually really nice and respectful. 

I had another group of total jackasses who wanted to go to a strip club. They were from out of town, and I told them the ones in Maryland are much better than VA or DC. The trip started in Arlington, and I took them all the way out to Hyattsville to Fuego, a really sketchy club in a really sketchy area. I got a big fare, and joke's on them. Be a little nicer to me next time and maybe I would have taken you to Archibald's and not gouged you for a long trip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> I had another group of total jackasses who wanted to go to a strip club. They were from out of town, and I told them the ones in Maryland are much better than VA or DC. The trip started in Arlington, and I took them all the way out to Hyattsville to Fuego, a really sketchy club in a really sketchy area. I got a big fare, and joke's on them. Be a little nicer to me next time and maybe I would have taken you to Archibald's and not gouged you for a long trip.


Back before Nationals Park, there was a straight and a gay strip joint across the street from each other. If I had some real jackwadds in the cab, I would pull up to the gay club and let them out. I would have paid good money to have seen their reaction when they went inside.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Was that the old Zeigfeld's/Secrets? I've made a few drop offs there at the new one by Fort McNair.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Was that the old Zeigfeld's/Secrets? I've made a few drop offs there at the new one by Fort McNair.


I forget, now, they changed names so many times. They were on Half or First St., S.E. north of M but south of I.

I am thinking that Ziegfeld's was 13-some even number South Capitol. At one point it was known as La Cage Aux Follies because it was owned by the same people who owned the Cinema Follies at #24 O, S.E.

I am assuming that the "new" one is that club at 1824 Half, S.W. That has had many different incarnations over the years, although usually it has been a gay club. Back in the day, it was the Pier. It and the Lost and Found. #56 L, S.E., were the larger gay clubs down there, although there was also #24 O, S.E., on both levels and the bath house at #20. Around the corner at 1345 Half, S.E. was the Other Side, a lesbian club.

There was a time when 1824 Half, S.W. was the Crucible, a BDSM club.

I do not drive that late at night, anymore, so I am not as up as I used to be on the club scene.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Under most circumstances, I would state that it is funny that the girls do not tip. Strippers tip cab drivers well, as rule. Often, though, the tip that a cab driver gets from a stripper depends on how much money she happens to have. If she is on the way from work, she is pretty good. Sometimes, if she is on the way to work, she has spent all of her money with the result that she barely has her cab fare. Funny, though, most of them will make it up to you the next time that they see you.
> 
> Since Uber tells its users not to tip, I am not surprised that even the strippers do not tip their UberX driver. If the subject does come up while I am driving an Uber user, I will mention that UberX drivers do appreciate a tip. I get away with this more on Uber Taxi than I do on UberX. On Uber Taxi, I can explain to the user that the tip is included on Uber Taxi, as he can set it to whatever he wants. I do stress to the user that the tip function applies only to Uber Taxi. I add that it does not apply to UberX, Uber Black or any other Uber,. If I am driving UberX, I must be a little more careful when discussing tips. There are too many people out here, these days, who are too easily offended and want to go boo-hoo-hooing to whatever about someone.


Maybe you shouldn't have agreed to drive X if you weren't happy with the compensation.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

From X/Lyft, drivers can always trade up to XL/Plus or Select, and a year or two later, after adding 50,000 miles to the car, trade up further to SUV, LUX, Black. Fares are and will continue to be dropping (because of the commoditization of the service drivers offer) so in order to maintain the same level of earnings drivers may generally need to upgrade to higher priced options every one or two years.


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

john djjjoe said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have agreed to drive X if you weren't happy with the compensation.


Idiot, maybe he agreed to drive based on higher compensation before Uber slashed the rates so much and/or false and misleading claims from Uber about compenstion.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

john djjjoe said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have agreed to drive X if you weren't happy with the compensation.


^^^^^^^^^^^^Thank you, Mark Edwards, there is one answer that explains it, in part. \/ \/ \/ \/ To be sure, there is more to it. Had the above quoted poster ever read more than a few of my posts, he would know that I have stated repeatedly that I drive UberX only enough to stay in the game. I will drive it if I think there will be few, if any taxi passengers. The thinking on the last is that substandard pay is better than no pay.

What I find really funny is that someone whom Uber [posterior violated] is taking me to task for supposedly "complaining" about the "compensation". To add to the _*risibility*_, he draws his "conclusion" from a discussion on tipping in which I make no mention of any failure to be "happy with the compensation". I guess that it _*ain't jes' no outsourced CSRs what don't read no e-Mails*_. The above quoted poster has been blasted ever since he started to post here. I n fact, he was supposedly "_*outta' here*_" after he made his maiden post and several drivers uncorked on him.

UberBOT programming must be thorough.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



mark edwards said:


> Idiot, maybe he agreed to drive based on higher compensation before Uber slashed the rates so much and/or false and misleading claims from Uber about compenstion.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Everytime I picked up at a strip club, especially the gentlemens cabaret in Orlando, its always a huge adventure.

Wasted n busted up white girls, wannabe gangstas, old/short/bald white or Latino dudes with a lil bit of money but no game, and one old black guy that's always stone cold sober ..

Liqour store stop? Nope

Stop at gas station for cigs? Negative

Can I smoke ? Nay

(Crack head lights up cig anyway)

Pull over and waste 15 mins trying to kick everyone out.

Readies mace and point finger at glock in holster..


Client has cancelled the ride


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> As for female passengers, strippers aren't usually tippers, even on Lyft. Even if they do tip, who knows where the bills have been on her body.


Just take a sniff. You should be able to figure it out within a couple of inches


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> My drop off and pickups have mostly been well behaved. Only had one problem. Taking a single male rider to a strip club who says "I only go there to get my rocks off. I wouldn't even need to go if I could work out a deal for a *******". Yes, the perv propositioned a male driver. I should have reported him.
> But still, out of 20 drop offs/pickups, the rest were perfectly behaved..although tips are rare, but its hard to expect a tip from someone who just gave it all to a stripper.


You probably should have worked something out. You could have saved mileage and probably go home with the same amount of money.

Come to think of it mixing hookin with driving makes sense. Need to watch Deuce Bigaloo again, take notes and get my ManWhore on


----------



## Ayyostephen (Aug 6, 2015)

Funny I should come across this thread lol..I pick up strippers all the time and they never tip. I even have a regular from the spearmint rhino who will text me for a pick up almost every otherday** Wouldn't usually do it, but her ride is about 50 miles so I never mind, although the rides are somewhat uncomfortable with others as they don't say much. Most of the time I find out they barely speak english lol.

One girl asked if she could vape in my car and I told her if she could get it out the window..next thing you know she lights up a cigaret


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ayyostephen said:


> Funny I should come across this thread lol..I pick up strippers all the time and they never tip. I even have a regular from the spearmint rhino who will text me for a pick up almost every otherday** Wouldn't usually do it, but her ride is about 50 miles so I never mind, although the rides are somewhat uncomfortable with others as they don't say much. Most of the time I find out they barely speak english lol.
> 
> One girl asked if she could vape in my car and I told her if she could get it out the window..next thing you know she lights up a cigaret


That's when you kick her out immediately. Wait for the next driver to come and warn him about her so that he drives away. Let her walk on the side of the highway.


----------

